# 2 x 72 Belt sander attachment help



## electromecch31 (Mar 23, 2013)

Here are my belt sanders i built a few years ago.  One is 2 x 72 for my knife blades and a 2 x 48 for general work.  My question is in the third and fourth photos.  I want build the plate for my larger belt sander but im having trouble with how its attached to the sander so it can be swiveled?  
Any ideas, pics are great.


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 23, 2013)

Interesting setup in pic 4. What is the backing belt made of, and did you use that to provide limited, but not rigid support s opposed to a solid platen?


----------



## electromecch31 (Mar 23, 2013)

im sure its to give rigidity to the sanding belt.


----------



## mikey (Mar 23, 2013)

I knew I saw that table someplace. Here is the original thread for the adjustable table by a gent named adammichael: http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php/466024-What-is-your-dream-KMG-attachment

The table requires a second arm-holding platform that allows the table to have an articulated movement that is independent of the grinder itself. See the pics.

The rotary attachment with the 4 ribbed wheels is called the rotary platen and is made by KMG. The belt is a seamless industrial ribbed belt. The beauty of this design is that by rotating the unit the distance between the rollers can be varied. This alters the tension of the belt - less tension between widely spaced rollers and stiffer tension between closely spaced rollers. This allows a "platen" with variable stiffness to suit the needs of the user, while also greatly improving finishes and belt life. If I'm not mistaken, this was originally a Ken Onion design done in collaboration with Rob at KMG. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## electromecch31 (Mar 24, 2013)

thanks i couldnt remember where i saw those plates at.  I did some othet great ideas for my belt sander.  

Sent from my SCH-R760 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GWH (May 2, 2013)

Where do you purchase your rubber drive and metal idler wheels from?


----------



## Kennyd (May 2, 2013)

Here is my build, may give you some idea's.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/9690-2x72-Belt-Grinder-Build


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (May 2, 2013)

Heck of a job on those. I like to see stuff like that.


----------



## electromecch31 (May 3, 2013)

The large wheel 10" with rubber i purchased from grizzly , it was replacement part for on of their grinders.  I did have to bore it out for bearings, it came as a driven wheel not freewheel. The idler and drive are large caster wheels i purchased at a surplus shop, they needed to be bored out also. But they already have the angles for belt to stay centered.

Sent from my SCH-R760 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## electromecch31 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks for l the input. Ive made a plan for the platen and attachment arms just need to find material and finish some other projects.

Sent from my SCH-R760 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## electromecch31 (May 3, 2013)

Oh i forgot to say that ill keep you up to date on my progress.

Sent from my SCH-R760 using Tapatalk 2


----------

